# First Watchpicture



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Ya all,

It took me all night to figure out how to get my "free" homepage with my adsl working...

and I finaly worked it out....

it was like trying to let a beatle land on Mars...

anyway,

I made really quick in wordperfect a webpage....well...sort of...

and put the picture I made with my brothers digital camera in it...

and..well...

Now you can all see my first watch picture...

Have a look:

http://home.tiscali.nl/mcgregor

ofcourse..this is only the beginning!

cheers,

Gregor

(need a drink now...)


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

now I only need to find out how to get an image shown here....
















gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I am an idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










sorry guys,

now attempt later..probably tomorrow....








gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

...

I think it works now...








Gregor

(it does.....doesn't it?)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

From here its grey with the obligatory red crosses.









You're better than me though - at least you try







.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

...









I tought I finally managed...

pfff...

I hope I have time today to get this going...

thanks.

Gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice pics Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

hey..









It works!!!!!!!!!!!!
























ok...

now the finetuning can start!

Thanks Alex,

I will put some more on it, and make them a bit smaller aswell.

Gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool,let us know when more are added


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice watch and pic IMO


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Iloper!

soon more!

greetings,

Gregor


----------

